# master bath remodel



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great! I'm in the middle of one myself. I just got the demo done.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't know! I kinda liked the pink!:laughing:

Actually it looks excellent, good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Great job...


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

I swear that's the same pink my grandparents have in their bathroom. Looks like a major improvement. It's nice to have a window in the bathroom but I have never understood having one inside the shower.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> It's nice to have a window in the bathroom but I have never understood having one inside the shower.


Ventilation back in the day.


----------



## aureliconstruct (Dec 11, 2011)

Not bad at all. great Job!


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Ventilation back in the day.


But it doesn't need to be in the shower to be effective ventilation.


----------



## slalomskie (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like a small bathroom and no other place to put the window for ventilation or natural light.

Looks great, Ill hire you to do mine.


----------



## Jmaster (Jan 10, 2012)

*Niche question*

Looks great! And almost exactly like my bathroom. I even did the swap of old shower window for glass block. Did you tile all surfaces in the window? I can't tell from the picture? And how tricky was it to do the niche? I'm debating to do it or not. 

Thanks!


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

cdnNick said:


> But it doesn't need to be in the shower to be effective ventilation.


Depending on the age of the house it is possible there was originally just a tub. The shower could have been added many years later.


----------



## jgee82 (Nov 11, 2011)

> Looks great! And almost exactly like my bathroom. I even did the swap of old shower window for glass block. Did you tile all surfaces in the window? I can't tell from the picture? And how tricky was it to do the niche? I'm debating to do it or not.


yeah, all surfaces up to the horizontal wall edge is tiled around the window..made a ledge out of bullnose tile. the niche took awhile but came out pretty good.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Excellent work, man! Excellent!


----------

